# Shampoo questions



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a few questions about shampoo and conditioner. I read on the Chris Christensen site that they recommended Spectrum One items for Havanese. However, Mayzie is still just a little puppy, so she doesn't have the same coat she will when she is an adult. Would the Spectrum One shampoo and conditioner still be the go-to? I have been using a Spectrum Ten sample set that I ordered on Amazon before I read it, and it works just fine.

Also, she has gray/silver, tan, and black portions, and a lot of white. The white is on her paws and chin and tends to yellow, so I was thinking of using the White on White shampoo, at least on those parts of her. Will it discolor the tan/black/silverish hair?

Lastly, is there any product that will keep her puppy fuzz fluffy? I use the Thick and Thicker foam that came in my sample pack before blow drying her, and I brush her with a pin brush (the little wooden one usually but also a regular pin brush), and she fluffs right up, but, of course, then she rolls over for me (new trick!), and it gets flat again. 

thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been using CC Spectrum 10 on Leo and Rex and have liked it. When they were puppies I used Earthbath puppy shampoo.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Pucks104 said:


> I have been using CC Spectrum 10 on Leo and Rex and have liked it. When they were puppies I used Earthbath puppy shampoo.


Thank you! I looked up the Earthbath, and it looks good because it is specially formulated to be tearless for puppies. I haven't noticed a problem with the CC, but maybe I'll give the other a try. They're only puppies once, after all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never used Spectrum One. I use Spectrum 10 conditioner regularly, and for Kodi, White on White shampoo. I also use White on White on Panda sometimes too. It will not damage or change the color of her hair other than getting rid of the yellow.

But the shampoo I mostly use for the girls is CC Proline Fair Advantage, which is an all in one shampoo and conditioner. It does a beautiful job on them, and there is no need for further conditioning and another rinse.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I use the Earth Bath tearless puppy shampoo on Lola's head just in case some shampoo runs into her eyes. I've always used tearless shampoos on my dogs' heads, even on my Afghan hounds whose coats got all kinds of treatments and concoctions to keep them in show condition.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to say, I have never seen any indication that CC products bother their eyes, even though they aren't labeled as "tearless".


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I wonder why the Chris Christensen site suggests Spectrum One for Havanese. Maybe someday I will get energetic and Google it. I should probably do that while still in the puppy stage and I have the zealousness to Google everything I use on her, from treats to doggie toenail clippers! 

Mayzie is not a fan of baths, and it cracks me up how different her face looks while she is in the tub. Someday I will take a picture of her all soaped up so y'all can tell me ow she looks underneath all that fluff.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I also used Earthbath puppy shampoo on Scout and Truffles. I really liked the cherry scent.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I used Coat Handler on Emmie when she was a puppy and it worked well, whereas Earthbath was only so-so; now I use CC Spectrum 10, which I like; haven't tried Fair Advantage yet but planning to buy it soon. Never had an issue with shampoo in the eyes, which happens during most baths I give her.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

My pup, Tux, is 7 1/2 months old. I just used the CC Fair Advantage and love it. His coat is quite full to start with. Some of the shampoos I have tried seemed to dry his coat a bit. The Fair Advantage restored the softness and sheen and brushing is easier. We don't "show" Tux, so I clip his face. He doesn't eat "colored" kibble or treats. He eats Primal raw, so there is no problem with staining. When you hold him, he feels like the softest silk!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tux is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thank you. I have admired all your pups too. I just found a bunch of videos you posted and loved watching Panda's forays into the real world.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been using Ashley Craig, and I LOVE the way it leaves my boys' coats so soft. It took some getting used to putting conditioner on first and then shampoo and all on a dry coat, but I do like the results.


----------

